
Debugging Go Code with LLDB - remeh
http://ribrdb.github.io/lldb/
======
boduh
Are there any advantages in using LLDB for Go debugging compared to Delve
([https://github.com/derekparker/delve](https://github.com/derekparker/delve))
?

~~~
icholy
Seem like, at least for now, Delve is more feature complete.

